# This guy is funny



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

This sounds like a fun (maybe dangerous) guy to hunt with.

http://www.timesreporter.com/archive/left_archive.php?ID=36460&r=1&Category=2


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Hate to admit it but the last half could have been me during the 2004 spring turkey hunt. My fault I tried a wheelie and I was waking up with my buddies over me. Laid there in the rain for about 45 mins. But I did ride 2 miles back to the cabin. The thing that upset me the most is that I lost a good 8 hrs. of beer in 10 secounds. Ya, I know QUI(quadding under the influence). Told my buds they should have thrown me in the creek and let me come around that way, or wash away. Was the first year for the quad and I was out of control cause I was off the back of my buddy's quad.


----------

